# Maglite LED now using Cree XP-E



## IsaacHayes (Dec 6, 2010)

I could not find for the life of me any posts or topics about this. I picked up a couple 3D maglite LED models over black friday from lowes for modding purposes because of their excellent deep reflector. On one of them I noticed it did not have a luxeon rebel, but a cree XP-E. The module is labeled 484. Am I the first to report this, or is this old news??



Kudos to mag for continuing to switch to better LEDs. I just wish they had some better heatsinking but I guess that would kill the fast focus with the cam system they have. I have yet to power either one up to compare to my modded mags but will when I get some D cells. I plan to mod one with an SST-50 and NiMH D cells to supplement my 3C Seoul light.


----------



## treek13 (Mar 10, 2011)

Trying to link all these up so here is my previous (less informative) thread Maglite 3D LED with Cree?!?!.


----------



## R983 (Mar 14, 2011)

Treek13, I was just wondering how you teell the difference between the 2 leds by only looking at them. Any help would be great thanks.


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 14, 2011)

R983 said:


> Treek13, I was just wondering how you teell the difference between the 2 leds by only looking at them. Any help would be great thanks.



You could start by reading HERE.
It looks like much of this thread was lost...


----------



## PCC (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's a picture that I took for this thread originally that was lost in the recent crash:






Cree on the left, Rebel on the right, both on 3D emitter modules.

It would appear that MagLite has reduced the output to the more efficient XP-E emitters on these lights because I measured about 100mA less current at the tail cap on the Cree version compared to the Rebel version. Going by this logic the Cree emitter using the slightly harder driven Rebel driver should give slightly more output. Extending that logic a bit more, combining the Cree XP-E LEd with the hardest driven Rebel MagLED, the 2D, would give me even more output. I did just that and measured 150 OTF lumens on bigC's sphere. The stock 2D Rebel MagLED measured 110 lumens in his previous sphere and the hotspot is slightly smaller, too, which helps with throw.


----------



## R983 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies , I was able to find a 3D version Mag with the new Cree. It was in the same packaging as the other rebel equiped Mags. However there was one silver 3D with new packaging stating"new brighter led" and an orange sticker saying something about extreme throw distance of 380 some odd meters. That unit had the same 484 cree as the one that I bought. This helped me out quite a bit... I was going to go with a Poly Stinger led or the pelican LAPD light. This Mag out throws my G2 led and TRL-1 mounted on my AR. For how often and what it will be used for, Im really glad i came accross this info... I think I got what I wanted and saved over a hundred bucks in the process. (I know the streamlight and Pelican are brighter and have many advantages, but for my purposes i couldn't justify the cost. )

Thnaks Rich


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Apr 8, 2011)

I was in Sears today poking around the flashlight aisle (of course), and I noticed the XP-E Mags. Another guy was there looking through them, and was about to walk away with a Mag incandescent. I stopped him, and told him he would be better off buying the Mag XP-E. I handed him the 3D XP-E light, but he said he preferred the 2D since it was smaller.

I feel proud.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (May 4, 2011)

So, this new 3D Maglite with Cree XP-E:

1) How much runtime per set of three D alkaline cells are we looking at?
2) How flat is the discharge curve?
3) How much current draw at the tailcap/per cell?



LEDAdd1ct


----------



## Tana (May 6, 2011)

I am also interested in info on this new Maglite 3D LED... just to take some "vacation" from Surefire's and clones, I wanted to purchase blue 3D, incan version and install TerraLux-6EXB LED... however... still cannot find info if TerraLux solved heating issues they had before... Then I read about Maglite 3D LED and at first they had HORRIBLE reviews due to emitters droping to about 50% after 1-2 minutes working, due to poor heatsinking... By using more efficient XP-E, this might improve significally (maybe they did few other mods to heatsink, or replace plastic one with aluminum)...

Either way... blue is for a newly purchased vehicle for my wife - blue compact station wagon... would look great installed inside as emergecy ligth/window breaker...

Anyway... any new info on these new LED's ??? I read an review on amazon and one customer with rather new review date is mentioning 2nd generation Maglite 3D LED which is superior to 1st generation... I wonder if this 2nd gen he's menioning is indeed XP-E model...


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (May 6, 2011)

I thought there were _three_ generations of Maglite LED "D" size flashlights:

1) Luxeon III emitters, also available in the "dropin" module which could be purchased separately
2) Rebel emitters (see PCC's great photo in post #5)
3) XP-E emitters, available contemporaneously with the Rebel

*scratches head*


----------



## Robin24k (May 6, 2011)

Your type 1 would have serial number D..., which is no different from an incan model with a drop-in so it's not really an LED light. The dedicated LED model has serial number DL..., and that one has two generations.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (May 6, 2011)

Roger that, Robin.


----------



## dantsai (May 17, 2011)

I've been thinking of purchasing a new 2D MagLED off of amazon or something. Does this mean if I get a new 2D MagLED it'll be the new Cree LED module? Or are they still selling Rebels? Anyone know? I previously had a first generation 2D MagLED with the Luxeon emitter and found it to be embarrassingly weak.


----------



## treek13 (May 18, 2011)

They are more of the Rebel edition Mags out there than there are ones with the Cree. I still even occasionally come across those old first generation Luxeon models in some stores. 

I would recommend buying it in person so you can check the model yourself. If that isn't possible, try to find a online retailer you can trust to check it for you.


----------



## Robin24k (May 18, 2011)

It would depend on how much volume Amazon has. They probably sell more than retail stores so their stock shouldn't be too old, but there's really no way to predict which version will show up. Their price is much better than retail stores though, so it might be worth taking a chance. Besides, there's really not that much difference between the Luxeon Rebel and Cree XP-E...


----------



## uknewbie (May 18, 2011)

This does seem like progress for Maglite, and given that a 3D Mag LED costs, what about $22, I think they are very cheap. Good budget light that I think Maglite cleverly aims at a large audience in terms of pricing, availability and marketing.


I am always a _little _surprised to see how popular they are on here though, given the things they lack such as HAIII anodising, proper (or any) heat sinking, glass lenses, metal switches/reflectors etc etc


Not that you can expect these things for this kind of money.


----------



## PCC (May 18, 2011)

dantsai said:


> I previously had a first generation 2D MagLED with the Luxeon emitter and found it to be embarrassingly weak.



If that's the case then you're not going to be any happier with this one over your previous one. The only real difference is that the hotspot can be focused to a smaller spot with the Cree MagLED compared to the Rebel MagLED. They both put out pretty much the same amount of light in terms of lumens.


----------



## Robin24k (May 18, 2011)

I think he has the one with the Luxeon III, which puts out about 80 lumens?


----------



## treek13 (May 18, 2011)

According to Quickbeam's numbers, the first generation 2D MagLED put out about 50 lumens. 

Both the Rebel model & the Cree are going to look good compared to that.


----------



## bulldog_shotgun (May 18, 2011)

i had a first gen dropin wasnt impressed. i have 2 of the 2D rebels and just bought a 3D Cree, there both great for the money.


----------



## PCC (May 19, 2011)

My bad. BTW, if anyone out there still has their old modules, do an emitter swap with a newer emitter, like an XP-G R5. We measured 160 OTF lumens on the one that I did and that one has an R4 in it along with a UCL. The best part is that the older module draws slightly more than half the amps that the newer module does and can make more light doing so with a modern emitter.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2011)

This thread got me interested in looking at the new Mag LED. I found the new one at Lowes. It says 131 lumens and something like 33,000 peak beam candlepower. These are pretty decent specs. This should throw better than many other led lights. It was around 30 dollars which still isn't bad considering the specs and long run time on 3 D cells. 

I am curious as to what the regulation is like. Also, I wonder if there will be a reductn in output if it is run with NiMh batteries since the voltage will be 3.6 volts as opposed to 4.5 with alkalines.


----------



## bstrickler (May 22, 2011)

My XP-E Mag easily throws 600 meters. I can distinguish a person from a bush fairly well at that range, too. Of course it's no SR-90, but it's still dang good range, for only being driven to 110 lumens.

I was going to mod it with an XM-L, but I've decided to just buy an incan 3D, and the deep reflector from the new ones, and mod that.

Honestly, It's one of the best $30 I've spent on a flashlight yet ($50 if you include batteries & taxes).

Just gotta get the $150+, so I can make my 9AA XM-L Mag build.

Beamshot range added. From dot to dot is the longest range I have tested the light to. Plenty enough for me. Anything past that isn't a problem/threat to me, unless it's a military sniper, at which point I'm %$#%D.
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/Bstrickler/3DXP-EMAGDISTANCE.png


~Brian


----------



## compnaut (May 22, 2011)

I saw the same old MAg 3D (29.99, IRC) + 2xAA minimag package in costco recently. THe package looked the same as before, but it looked like it had 484 printed by the LED. Would that be the XP-E, but they did not bother to mention higher output? I was a little tmpeted, but both of the multi-mode minimags I got this way last time have proven to be a little unreliable (even with the lanyard tailcap) so I don't think I'll do anyting about it.


----------



## Robin24k (May 22, 2011)

If it says 484, it's XP-E. The LED was upgraded before the packaging was revised.


----------



## uknewbie (May 23, 2011)

bstrickler said:


> My XP-E Mag easily throws 600 meters. I can distinguish a person from a bush fairly well at that range, too. Of course it's no SR-90, but it's still dang good range, for only being driven to 110 lumens.~Brian



600 metres??? You sure?

I have measured out a 150 metre outdoor test and tried out a couple of lights, in pretty much total darkness in the country, and would be astonished to think that even a well focussed mag could do anything useful at this range. The only things I could light up, to what I would say was a level where you could identify things was an aspheric light I had and a 35W HID. My Firesword IV, M1X, TLE-300M etc were not great at this distance, albeit did light it my target tree to _some_ extent.


----------



## bstrickler (May 26, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> 600 metres??? You sure?
> 
> I have measured out a 150 metre outdoor test and tried out a couple of lights, in pretty much total darkness in the country, and would be astonished to think that even a well focussed mag could do anything useful at this range. The only things I could light up, to what I would say was a level where you could identify things was an aspheric light I had and a 35W HID. My Firesword IV, M1X, TLE-300M etc were not great at this distance, albeit did light it my target tree to _some_ extent.


 
It was reflecting off a white house, so that may have allowed the range to be exaggerated.

For me, though, I'm able to see movement and shapes at that range (nothing smaller than a human, though). My eyes are extremely sensitive to light, though, so that may be part of it. When my eyes adapt to the darkness on a new moon, I can see up to about 25-30 feet with my Quark on moonlight.

In a forested area, I'll cut the range to 100 meters.

~Brian


----------



## bstrickler (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry for necro-ing the thread, but I decided to take a beamshot with my camera, comparing the Mag 3D with XP-E against my 4Sevens Quark AA (running a 14500) on high (forgot to turn it to turbo)

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/Bstrickler/DSC07309.jpg

You can see the flood from the quark at the bottom of the pic, and on the house to the left but thats about it. The house way in the middle is about 400' out. Exposure was 1 second at F2.5. It's not much dimmer in real life, either.

Maybe I got an overdriven XP-E?

~Brian


----------



## Raven (Jul 18, 2011)

Is there anyway to determine whether these lights have the Cree upgrades without opening the package? Thanks


----------



## Robin24k (Jul 18, 2011)

You can look through the top. That is the only way to tell, unless the package says 130+ lumens on it.


----------



## PCC (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes, look through the packaging at the emitter itself. If the emitter is surrounded by green then it's the XP-E version. Look at the picture in post #5 above to see what the difference is between the old (right) and new (left).


----------



## thaugen (Aug 17, 2011)

Can I run my new Maglite 3D XP-E with 9AA Eneloop's (with custom convertor)? I am currently running it with 6 eneloop batteries (3 e-bay 2AA to D convertors) and don't see much difference from the 3D alkaline battery set-up as far as brightness...I don't know about run time. 

Thanks!


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 17, 2011)

No, that is way too much voltage unless it's 3AA's in parallel.

BTW, the Mini Maglite LED is using XP-E now as well, although if I remember correctly, it's down to 63 lumens.


----------



## ncka1234 (Aug 26, 2011)

Its actually better than that now, the info was from a show flyer, we have the offical results...lets just say it will be 70+.


----------



## pbyhistorian (Sep 11, 2011)

I have about 14 incandescent Maglites. I recently decided to try the LEDs and came across this thread. About two months ago, I found a 3D with the new packaging:
"New Brighter LED"
Ultra Beam Distance 364 Meters
131 Lumens
The LED is square, green, and is numbered "484"; it matches the Cree XP-E pictured earlier in this thread. The flashlight's serial number is "DL301724343".

After a recent snowmobile "mishap", I decided to replace their 2D Maglites with LEDs. Patiently, I searched for 2Ds in the new packaging and found one about a month ago:
"New Brighter LED"
Ultra Beam Distance 388 Meters
134 Lumens
The layout of the packaging is identical to the 3D version except for the 2D specs.

I've actually kept the packaging for these two flashlights; want to be sure I only buy these from now on.

But I've just looked at the 2D LED, it resembles the Rebel: yellow with two metallic traces off to one side of the substrate, bracketing a metallic dot on the substrate; it's numbered "-090" and resembles the Rebel pictured earlier. The flashlight's serial number is "DL201377738".

All of the other 2D LEDs I can find at four Orchard Supply Hardwares have the same LED - even in two older versions of packaging (one without "New Brighter LED" and "Ultra Beam Distance 388 Meters", and with different numbers in the FL 1 Standards; another with just three overlapping circles of red, green, and blue).

It appears to me that Maglite is shipping Rebels in the latest packaging too. Can anyone describe the 2D Cree XP-E?


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 11, 2011)

There are old lights in new packaging, as well as new lights in old packaging, so the only way to know is to look at the LED before you buy. As long as you see the XP-E, you'll be OK.

114 vs. 134 lumens is not going to be really noticeable, so I wouldn't go above and beyond just to find one with an XP-E.


----------



## LEDninja (Sep 12, 2011)

pbyhistorian said:


> It appears to me that Maglite is shipping Rebels in the latest packaging too. Can anyone describe the 2D Cree XP-E?


:welcome:
Read post 31. Then look at the picture on post 5.
I know it is hard peering through plastic but that is the only way to be sure.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Sep 12, 2011)

...and don't forget to do your duty:

If you see someone next to you in the flashlight section, explain to them which light they should buy. Most folks are genuinely grateful, and one or two even take down the URL for our community.


----------



## hwc (Sep 12, 2011)

I just got a new gray Mini Mag AA LED from Amazon today. It has the Cree XP-E LED, plus new ANSI specs on the packaging.

The front of the package touts: *Ultra Beam Distance 163 meters*.

The FL1 ANSI specs on the back are:

*163 meters*
*63 lumens*
*6619 candela*
*9 hour 30 minute runtime on high*
*24 hour runtime on low*

This thing looks like it has some serious throw. Those are crazy high beam intensity and beam distance specs. Looks like this beam is really tightly focused. 
Just from comparing in a dark room, it's a bit tigher beam but much brighter at the same distance than a Fenix LD01 SS.

Not bad for a cheapo $16 light.


----------



## hwc (Sep 13, 2011)

OK, this Cree XP-E Maglite MiniMag is pretty bright. I played around with it last night outside. Just using it to light an area on the ground in front of me, it is noticeably brighter than the Fenix LD01 SS keychain light on high (73 ANSI) lumens. The area it lights is about the same size, brighter overall, but with more of a focused hot spot in the middle. Not even close on throw. The Minimag is much better at lighting up distant trees -- as it should be with a much bigger, deeper reflector. The focusing works much better than on the old incan minimags. You actually can go for a tight hotspot to a fairly diffuse circle of light.

Pretty nice flashlight, although it is no match for the Cree XP-G in the XL200.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 14, 2011)

With this kind of numbers, I'm thinking of buying Maglite again


----------



## petersmith6 (Sep 14, 2011)

picked a 3 d up when i was on holiday in florida( true flashaholics are Never of the clock) ..thin the emiters is slighly of but is still verry bright.hope it lats as long as it brother..a 3 d original hot wire of abour 25 years. man the beas are worlds apart


----------



## tjhabak (Sep 15, 2011)

Could someone tell me what number is stamped on the XP-E emitter (or post a pic) in the Mini Mag so I can tell if that's what it has before I buy. Thanks. Actually I guess I should ask is it 484, like the D cells.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwc (Sep 15, 2011)

tjhabak said:


> Could someone tell me what number is stamped on the XP-E emitter (or post a pic) in the Mini Mag so I can tell if that's what it has before I buy. Thanks. Actually I guess I should ask is it 484, like the D cells.


 
It looks just like the photo in message #5 on the first page of this thread. The Cree is on the left. Yellow LED in the center of a green square miniature circuit board. The numbers are really tiny and I don't have a magnifying glass, but I believe the number on the new MiniMag module is 106. From the outside of looking down into the reflector, you can only see the center portion of the module - a circle roughly the size of the white portion of the photo. You can see the numbers, but not the black border of the module. You can see the whole thing with the lens/reflector removed and it looks identical to the module in the photo.

The packaging is different, with *ULTRA BEAM DISTANCE 163 METERS* on the left side over the holster and new ANSI specs on the back. Whether or not the change in packaging necessarily correlates with the Cree LED, I don't know. All I know is what the gray one one I received from Amazon this week looks like.

Mag is really stuck not being able to announce every one of these running changes because of the sheer amount of product they have in the supply chain. Can you imagine making WalMart restock a new item number everytime there is a running change to an LED?


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 15, 2011)

tjhabak said:


> Could someone tell me what number is stamped on the XP-E emitter (or post a pic) in the Mini Mag so I can tell if that's what it has before I buy. Thanks. Actually I guess I should ask is it 484, like the D cells.


You'll be better off identifying the emitters than the number...sometimes the plastic is fuzzy and you can't see much of anything except the color (if you see green, it's XP-E).


----------



## hwc (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah. I can't even see the numbers thru the plastic packaging, let alone read them. However, the Cree emitter and green circuit board is clearly visible, especially if you shine a keychain light down into the reflector.


----------



## damn_hammer (Sep 15, 2011)

i've checked out several mini mag packages ... *green=XPE*. 

does anyone know what colors the 2xaa LED multi-modes come in? i'm only finding grey, and black. looking for a 2xaa in pink, purple, something for a girl which i only see in the old non-LED version.

[edit]

nm, found the answer on the manufacturers site: http://www.maglite.com/packoptions_AALED.asp

black, red, silver, blue, gray, camo


----------



## tjhabak (Sep 15, 2011)

Good to know. Green=XP-E. Thanks for all the replies. I will have to check one out.



Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedForest UK (Sep 15, 2011)

Does anyone know somewhere the XP-E version (minimag) can be ordered online with no risk of getting old stock? I haven't seen any XP-E maglites in the UK but would love to test one out.


----------



## hwc (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't think anybody knows when the change to the Cree emitter took place. The MAG website still doesn't reflect the new ANSI specs on the packaging of the MiniMag LED.


----------



## Bigsurprise (Sep 26, 2011)

I purchased a 3D LED camo from Home Depot online, and just got it today. It has the newer 484 CREE XP-E in it in case anyone was wondering. It is in the older style packaging with no lumens or distance on it. It looks like it has been through quite a journey too.


----------



## samd (Nov 10, 2011)

I see this thread is getting a little old, but I couldn't find any information on whether these newer xp-e D-cell Maglites heat up really fast and lower their output. I'm looking for a long-running flashlight and am torn between the newer but more expensive C-cell Maglites (ML100) and these older but cheaper D Maglites.


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 10, 2011)

There is no difference in the construction of LED D-cell models, so I would expect it to be the similar. Does C-cell or D-cell not make a difference? C-cell models are more compact, but it's not a common battery size (I use AA's in adapters).

I plan to make runtime graphs for the ML100 and ML125, but it won't be for a couple weeks. Maglite is out of ML100's at the moment because of holiday season demand. Heatsinking is better in the ML-series, but you'll still have sagging alkaline voltage.


----------



## samd (Nov 11, 2011)

I am leaning toward the ML100 if the heatsinking is not improved in the D-cell models. I see that there are C-cell LSD NiMh batteries available now. I would probably use those as well as AA Eneloops in adapters. For some reason, I do not want to run more than two batteries in a flashlight, regardless of size. It just seems like more to juggle/organize. And I like the idea of being able to run two types of batteries. 

I look forward to your runtime graphs.


----------



## mtnwalker (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a 3D and 4D first generation set of flashlights......I have newer, smaller LED lights now that are brighter and don't have the lack of heatsink issues.....these older lights with those older dropin LED bulbs.......I use them as "lanterns" now when I camp at my cabin.....I unscrew the heads and hang them from the ceiling/exposed rafters..(and of course they can still pull double duty as originally intended...as a longrunning flashlight...even if brightness does suffer some after a period of use...)....they are brighter and much more efficient on batteries than my other lanterns that used flourescent tubes.........(which periodically need to be replaced...).....just offering an idea to camping enthusiasts......
I do wish mag would improve the heatsink on those lights though....


----------



## Lightwriter (Nov 13, 2011)

samd said:


> I see this thread is getting a little old, but I couldn't find any information on whether these newer xp-e D-cell Maglites heat up really fast and lower their output. I'm looking for a long-running flashlight and am torn between the newer but more expensive C-cell Maglites (ML100) and these older but cheaper D Maglites.



If you go into a Home Depot store and look around in the gift ideas section (various gift packs) there may be a Maglite specific display with 2D MagLEDs with the Cree XP-E for $15.88 (though it rang up as $14.88 plus tax for me). My local Home Depot had them in black, blue, red, and gray. They come with 2 Duracell D batteries. They may not be in the regular flashlight aisle so be sure to look around near the checkout, customer service, or entrance/exit of the store.

See this thread at the marketplace for more info:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?258263-2D-MagLED-at-Home-Depot


----------



## ssvqwnp (Nov 13, 2011)

I got one of those $14.88 2D XP-E blue Mags yesterday. They were on sale, but today was the last day for it... I expect them to be on sale again after Thanksgiving, though, with Black Friday and all... I also must be a bad influence, because the girl I was with ended up getting one too, and we were there for a pipe snake. :devil:

I have to say, it is far brighter and more of a thrower than I expected. Almost as good as my Masterpiece Pro-1. I think with a glass lens, it might help even more -- it certainly did with my XM-L MAG-Mod.


----------



## eeagle7 (Nov 15, 2011)

﻿I picked up a MagLite 2D LED from HD for $14.88 as well. 

It has the CREE XPE 483 LED. 

Package advertises 8hr @ 134 Lumens & 388M throw. 

I think MagLite is back in the competition at this price point. 

I especially like the warm incandescent looking adjustable beam too


----------



## 1834997 (Nov 17, 2011)

I also picked one up. There were 2 types of packaging for the same $14.88 sale, one showing 388M with 134 lumens and the other 298M with 114 lumens. Lowes will have the 2D and 3D LEDs for sale next week for about $15 each. The AA LED mini mag also will go on sale then for about $11.


----------



## JAS (Nov 19, 2011)

*Maglite LED Now Using Cree XP-E*

I guess I need to go shopping very soon!


----------



## sunfire (Nov 20, 2011)

Lucky people...USA is in the wrong side of the globe...my wrong side of the globe...:mecry:


----------



## sunfire (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Maglite LED Now Using Cree XP-E*

double post


----------



## krhainos (Nov 22, 2011)

How do the Cree XP-E units compare to dropins like the TLE-6EX or TLE-6EXB?

I currently have a 4D and what looks like an ancient Mag LED module -- it has the markings "Mag-Lite(R)" and "4 R2H06" on the housing.

I'm thinking of either a: 3D w/Cree XP-E, a 3D + TLE-6EXB, or a 4D + TLE-6EX. Or are there more worthy competitors I should consider?


----------



## Lightwriter (Nov 22, 2011)

krhainos said:


> How do the Cree XP-E units compare to dropins like the TLE-6EX or TLE-6EXB?
> 
> I currently have a 4D and what looks like an ancient Mag LED module -- it has the markings "Mag-Lite(R)" and "4 R2H06" on the housing.
> 
> I'm thinking of either a: 3D w/Cree XP-E, a 3D + TLE-6EXB, or a 4D + TLE-6EX. Or are there more worthy competitors I should consider?



I have a 3D with Malkoff drop in (I think Cree XP-G), a third generation MagLED 2D with Cree XP-E (483), a 2D TLE-6EXB, a 3D TLE-6EXB, a 4D TLE-6EX, first generation MagLED 3D (Luxeon III), and a second generation MagLED 3D with Rebel (091).

In descending order of subjective brightness and throw: 3D Malkoff, 2D XP-E, tie for 3D Rebel/3D TLE-6EXB/4D TLE-6EX, 2D TLE-6EXB, and 3D Luxeon III.

Most bang for the buck would be the 2D XP-E that I got from Home Depot last week for $14.88. The amount I spent on a 3D incan and Malkoff drop-in is enough to buy 5 2D XP-E from Home Depot!

If you insist on a MagLED I would go get a 2D or 3D Cree XP-E from Lowe's on Black Friday for $14.97.

The Terralux drop ins are perfect if you already own an incandescent Maglite. If you don't, you're better off buying a MagLED as it should be cheaper than buying a regular 3D Maglite and Terralux drop in. The latest Terralux drop ins use Rebels like the second generation MagLEDs.


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Nov 22, 2011)

Forgive the noob question, but how would these CREE Mags work best using Eneloop AA's? 

Once the supplied batteries die out I'd like to be able to use the batteries I have on hand.


----------



## edpmis02 (Nov 22, 2011)

UpstandingCitizen said:


> Forgive the noob question, but how would these CREE Mags work best using Eneloop AA's?
> 
> Once the supplied batteries die out I'd like to be able to use the batteries I have on hand.




I use eneloops in my Rebel minimags. They are great just off the charger (1.45v), but dim as the batteries drain (1.30v). I am sure eneloops hold their voltage better than alkalines, and they can be topped off to keep good performance.


----------



## krhainos (Nov 23, 2011)

Lightwriter said:


> I have a 3D with Malkoff drop in (I think Cree XP-G), a third generation MagLED 2D with Cree XP-E (483), a 2D TLE-6EXB, a 3D TLE-6EXB, a 4D TLE-6EX, first generation MagLED 3D (Luxeon III), and a second generation MagLED 3D with Rebel (091).
> 
> In descending order of subjective brightness and throw: 3D Malkoff, 2D XP-E, tie for 3D Rebel/3D TLE-6EXB/4D TLE-6EX, 2D TLE-6EXB, and 3D Luxeon III.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this! This is excellent information.

I figured the Malkoff module would take top honors. I discovered my current 4D has the 1st Luxeon III Mag LED module -- so I'm thinking of swapping that for a TLE-6EX. I think I read the Luxeon III throws out ~90lumen, and the TLE-6EX is advertised at 140lumen.

The Cree 2D/3D units are seriously tempting for keeping in the car though. Especially after you say they beat out any of the TerraLUX dropins. 

What advantages/disadvantages does getting a 2D over the 3D have (or vice versa)? If I had to take a guess, the 3D units have longer run time.


----------



## Lightwriter (Nov 23, 2011)

The thing with Terralux is that they don't use the ANSI guidelines when they say "140 lumens". A fine print disclaimer refers to the 140 lumens as the LED manufacturer's rating in that the LED can put out "up to 140 lumens". For the TLE-6EX/B (uses the same Rebel as 2nd generation MagLED) I would assume it's actually closer to 100 lumens as the MagLED Rebels are rated 104 lumens for 3D and 114 lumens for 2D.

If money is no object, get the Malkoff. You may need to get on a waiting list as it's not readily available. 

3D would have longer run times.


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 23, 2011)

You probably won't see any difference between the TLE-6EX and the Luxeon III module, and even more so because TerraLux doesn't use ANSI FL1. Plus, remember that the 2D is going on sale for ~$15 right now, so the TLE-6EX will be more expensive.

As for 2D vs 3D, it's just runtime, so I would go with the 2D because it's smaller.


----------



## papageorgio (Nov 23, 2011)

Picked one up from home depot tonight..wow! Way better than the old led mag upgrade I put in my 4 d. I need to return it though..theres a huge scratch running down the side. It'll get banged up for sure,but its brand new!


----------



## wildweed (Nov 23, 2011)

I picked up a 2 D Cree led Maglite the other day for $15 and was impressed with throw and picked up another today. Lol. It runs great on enaloops AAs with the D shell too. I had to use a nickel so the spring would make contact. Great light with impressive throw for $ 15. IMHO.


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 23, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> As for 2D vs 3D, it's just runtime, so I would go with the 2D because it's smaller.



Didn't someone run a test and the 3D was pulling a lot less power or something? This was with the Rebel. The view of most at the time seemed to state the 3D was hands down better but I could be wrong.


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 24, 2011)

The 3D has a smaller current draw because battery voltage is higher. Power is the same (roughly), so if voltage is lower, current has to increase.


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Nov 24, 2011)

edpmis02 said:


> I use eneloops in my Rebel minimags. They are great just off the charger (1.45v), but dim as the batteries drain (1.30v). I am sure eneloops hold their voltage better than alkalines, and they can be topped off to keep good performance.



Do you guys know the input voltage for these 2D CREE Mags? I wonder if the LED could handle 4 AA Eneloops...?

P.S. Aren't AA Eneloops 1.2 volts?


----------



## Madcow07 (Nov 25, 2011)

I was at Lowes and Home Depot this morning. The Mini Mag packaging is a bit confusing. See the 
pictures below of the front and back of the same package. Regardless of what specs the package states, the cree 483 (2D) and 106 (2AA) are the most current leds? Does anyone know what the specs are for the mini mag with the 106 LED really are?

Click for a big image.


----------



## jabe1 (Nov 25, 2011)

The 2Ds at my local Lowes are all the Rebel models... look carefully!

I did get a 3D Cree though, last one.


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 25, 2011)

Madcow07 said:


> I was at Lowes and Home Depot this morning. The Mini Mag packaging is a bit confusing. See the
> pictures below of the front and back of the same package. Regardless of what specs the package states, the cree 483 (2D) and 106 (2AA) are the most current leds? Does anyone know what the specs are for the mini mag with the 106 LED really are?
> 
> Click for a big image.


63 lumens is the old (incorrect) spec for the 2AA with XP-E, 77 lumens is correct.

There are two versions of the D-cell lights with XP-E, one is ~130 lumens and the other is ~110 lumens. The lower output XP-E is newer.


----------



## Madcow07 (Nov 25, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> 63 lumens is the old (incorrect) spec for the 2AA with XP-E, 77 lumens is correct.
> 
> There are two versions of the D-cell lights with XP-E, one is ~130 lumens and the other is ~110 lumens. The lower output XP-E is newer.



Thanks for the info.

I have a 2D rebel now. So is there really any difference between it and the 110 lumen XP-E ? The 2D I looked at today read 114 lumens, 298 meters beam distance. I think that's about the same as my Rebel.

Is there a way to tell between the new and old XP-E? Any idea why Mag lowered the output?


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 25, 2011)

No, it's pretty much the same. In fact, you probably won't be able to tell the difference between the 114 and 134 lumen lights anyways.

Less output means longer runtime, so that's probably it. LEDs are more efficient at lower power.


----------



## EuroNation (Nov 25, 2011)

Local Lowes black Friday batch had Cree emitters in the blue 2Ds and black 3Ds only. Everything else was Rebel. 2AAs were all Cree.


----------



## sunfire (Nov 26, 2011)

The newest 2D version comes w/ batteries, am I right?


----------



## cccpull (Nov 26, 2011)

sunfire said:


> The newest 2D version comes w/ batteries, am I right?



From what I've seen, the 2D's have batteries and the 3D's do not, regardless of version.


Correction. Just checked the stores and Lowes doesn't include batteries, but Home depot does. So it's a matter of where you buy them.


----------



## Madcow07 (Nov 26, 2011)

sunfire said:


> The newest 2D version comes w/ batteries, am I right?



I think it depends how they are ordered. Here, all the D cells at Lowes are flashlight only. Home Depot & Target carry them with batteries.


----------



## VelocityZ (Nov 27, 2011)

My local Lowes and Walmart only have the Rebel 2D's. Is it worth buying or should I save the money and get a Cree when/if I find one?


----------



## cccpull (Nov 27, 2011)

VelocityZ said:


> My local Lowes and Walmart only have the Rebel 2D's. Is it worth buying or should I save the money and get a Cree when/if I find one?



It's a good deal regardless, but there is a slight difference. The Cree has a slightly brighter more defined spot and appears to throw more.


----------



## sunfire (Nov 27, 2011)

cccpull said:


> From what I've seen, the 2D's have batteries and the 3D's do not, regardless of version.
> 
> 
> Correction. Just checked the stores and Lowes doesn't include batteries, but Home depot does. So it's a matter of where you buy them.



Then...you can choose where and what configuration to buy...:mecry:


----------



## Limey Johnson (Nov 27, 2011)

I noticed different packaging in my Lowe's store. Every 5th or 6th flashlight listed the lumens under the meter distance, while all the others only listed meter distance.

On a side note...I just grabbed one of these 3-D versions 15 minutes ago...the 484 labelled version...and all I want to say is WOW!!!
If anyone is questioning the 15 bucks, do yourself a favor and snag one while you can!


----------



## Stress_Test (Nov 27, 2011)

What he said.

I went to Lowes on Saturday, and there weren't any 3D left in the discount section, but lots of 2D. Almost all of them were the Rebel version, but I found one on the shelf that was the Cree. It wasn't in the discount display but it still rang up at 15 bucks. 

Smokin' deal for this level of quality and performance! The threads seem better on this one as compared to the 3Ds last year that I bought.

These will make excellent, quality loaner lights to friends and family during power outages or other needs.


----------



## 7clpz (Nov 29, 2011)

Originally Posted by *Robin24k* 


_
There are two versions of the D-cell lights with XP-E, one is ~130 lumens and the other is ~110 lumens. The lower output XP-E is newer.
_



Hi,

The Rebel 2D version is 114 lumens. How'd I distinguish a Rebel version from the newer XP-E version (lower than 134 lumens)?


Thx.


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 29, 2011)

You need to look at the LED and the number stamped next to it.


----------



## 7clpz (Nov 29, 2011)

I suppose the two XP-E's are both green? They both have the number '484', or they have different numbers?

If these are all true, then the latest XP-E's would be the following:

- green
- have the number '484'
- lumens rating < 134


Thx... .


----------



## 7clpz (Nov 29, 2011)

I suppose the lastest XP-E's are also green, and have the same number '484' -- compared to the 1st XP-E's?

(oops -- sorry about the double post. Looks like heavy traffic...)


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, the number hasn't changed, and the LEDs look identical.


----------



## 7clpz (Nov 29, 2011)

Was @ HD an hour ago. Wasn't able to locate the latest XP-E's. 

- All the pkgs were dated 9/11
- LED : '483' green board
- pkg label:
- 388 meters
- 134 lumens
- 8hr run-time

In Lowe's I got this:
- dated 10/11
- LED : '090' yellow board
- pkg label: 
- 298 meters
- 114 lumens
- 9hr 15min runtime

I guess the one in Lowe's is a Rebel--not the newer XP-E's? This is where I'm confused. Pkg from Lowe's states longer run-time than the XP-E from HD... .

------------

And then I wonder if there's also a 2nd version of XP-E's for the maglite 2AA's.

I got the 2AA LED light from Lowe's. The one I got was dated 9/11. 77 lumens. And the LED number is 106 (unless I read it the opposite way...).


PS: Added LED board color. Now I know the one from Lowe's is a Rebel.


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 29, 2011)

090 is Rebel 2-cell (Mini Maglite, 2D)
091 is Rebel 3-cell (XL50, XL100, 3D)
483 is XP-E 2-cell (ML100 2C, 2D)
484 is XP-E 3-cell (ML100 3C, 3D)
106 is XP-E 2-cell (Mini Maglite)
015 is XP-G (XL200, ML125)

Numbers do not identify output, and sometimes the packaging does not match the light, so be sure to cross-reference. You'll get longer runtime with the Rebel than the ~130 lumen XP-E lights (for obvious reasons of lower output).


----------



## PCC (Nov 29, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> You'll get longer runtime with the Rebel than the ~130 lumen XP-E lights (for obvious reasons of lower output).


I could be wrong, but, I think you'll get the same or better run time with the XP-E because it is more efficient and they can throttle it back for more run time. If they run the same exact circuit in both then you'll get the same run times but the XP-E will be brighter.


----------



## mikekoz (Nov 29, 2011)

I have the Rebel 3 cell Maglite, and have looked at the newer ones at Target several times. I have not bought one because I do not see the point. It gives off maybe 20 more lumens, which I do not believe anybody will notice. Has anybody compared the two versions of these lights side by side? Also, this weekend I saw a third version of the Maglite Minimag 2AA. On the shelves now is a Minimag that is rated at 63, 69, and the latest one I saw, 77 lumens. They all have different throw distances on them also, with the highest rating not necessarily the one with the highest lumen rating!! There must be three different types of reflectors in these things!! It used to be so easy buying a Maglite!!


----------



## mikekoz (Nov 29, 2011)

PCC said:


> I could be wrong, but, I think you'll get the same or better run time with the XP-E because it is more efficient and they can throttle it back for more run time. If they run the same exact circuit in both then you'll get the same run times but the XP-E will be brighter.



Throttle it back? Are the new 2 and 3D cell versions multilevel? I did not see any indication of this on the packages.


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 29, 2011)

mikekoz said:


> Also, this weekend I saw a third version of the Maglite Minimag 2AA. On the shelves now is a Minimag that is rated at 63, 69, and the latest one I saw, 77 lumens.


I had been told that the 63 lumen XP-E light is under-rated, so 77 lumens would be the revised spec.


----------



## cccpull (Nov 29, 2011)

I have both versions of the 2D and side by side the XP-E is brighter with a slightly tighter hotspot.(as best as I can focus)


----------



## papageorgio (Nov 29, 2011)

im digging it, i picked up 2 more tonight for gifts. What a bargain for 15 bucks. I really wish they would use a metal reflector though....


----------



## 7clpz (Nov 30, 2011)

> On the shelves now is a Minimag that is rated at 63, 69, and the latest one I saw, 77 lumens.




I saw the 63 lumens version 2AA's also in Lowe's today -- I was also wondering. The pkg had the words "*NEW *MULTIMODE..." in the upper right-hand corner on the label. The other two 2AA versions didn't have the word 'NEW'. 

If I didn't read the pkg date wrong, it was 11/10. Perhaps I'll double chk when I drive by the store again.


Curious what XP-E bins these are -- Q3/Q5/R5, etc.?


----------



## sunfire (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah! Just ordered a black 2D with 298 METERS beam w/out batteries on ebay. :twothumbs
So shipping costs decreases a lot without the weight of the batteries.
Then...I won't by the MMpro so far...


----------



## 7clpz (Nov 30, 2011)

Funny on Lowe's website they put the sale prices back for the 2AA/2D/3D's as _regular prices_ now. Perhaps to compete with HD as HD still has sale prices for the 2D/3D's. So if you still want to get one, the lower prices are still good now... . There're some 2AA's with the 77 lumens ratings.


BTW, wonder if anyone has done some real-world tests on runtimes with NiMH's (trying to locate some threads in the forum...)?


I've been running the 2AA Maglite LED XP-E on high for almost 4 hrs now with fully charged GP ReCyko AA's. Still pretty decent light (> 50 lumens, comparable brightness to my other 71 lumens AAA LED flashlight -- eyeballing so not 100% accurate... ). Not bad. Will see how far it goes... .


A side question: 
The 2D Maglite won't work with the 2AA-D cell case/holder I have as the negative contact from the end spring on the 2D Maglite is further out and cannot touch the negative plate of the holder. 

Anyone knows where to get a 2AA-D cell case/holder that has a larger outside negative contact plate? Don't want to use a magnet plate solution for this... .


----------



## 7clpz (Nov 30, 2011)

BTW, anyone has removed the Mag 2D/3D Rebel/XP-E bulb assembly from the flashlight body? 


I tried an allen wrench into the middle opening after removing the rubber switch cap and it turned w/o efforts. The assembly was still tight in the housing.


PS: 

2AA XP-E runtime test (NiMH) : 
5.5 hr and the output seems to be down to 50 lumens or so... .


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 30, 2011)

Just bend the last bit of spring in with pliers. 






7clpz said:


> Anyone knows where to get a 2AA-D cell case/holder that has a larger outside negative contact plate? Don't want to use a magnet plate solution for this... .


----------



## ol flatlander (Nov 30, 2011)

IsaacHayes said:


> I could not find for the life of me any posts or topics about this. I picked up a couple 3D maglite LED models over black friday from lowes for modding purposes because of their excellent deep reflector. On one of them I noticed it did not have a luxeon rebel, but a cree XP-E. The module is labeled 484. Am I the first to report this, or is this old news??
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to mag for continuing to switch to better LEDs. I just wish they had some better heatsinking but I guess that would kill the fast focus with the cam system they have. I have yet to power either one up to compare to my modded mags but will when I get some D cells. I plan to mod one with an SST-50 and NiMH D cells to supplement my 3C Seoul light.




Is the type of led maglite was using in their mini maglites the reason they are unreliable? I have actually had three unreliable units in a row when they first came out so I quit maglite. I really liked their products and would like to know that I can trust them to work all the time like in the old days. Until then I just can't see spending another nickel on one.

I would appreciate any updates on this matter that you can throw my way. 
Thanks!


----------



## 7clpz (Dec 1, 2011)

> BTW, anyone has removed the Mag 2D/3D Rebel/XP-E bulb assembly from the flashlight body?



Wonder if anyone has tried this? Wonder if it's a torx or hex? What size... ?


----------



## wildweed (Dec 1, 2011)

7clpz said:


> A side question:
> The 2D Maglite won't work with the 2AA-D cell case/holder I have as the negative contact from the end spring on the 2D Maglite is further out and cannot touch the negative plate of the holder.
> 
> Anyone knows where to get a 2AA-D cell case/holder that has a larger outside negative contact plate? Don't want to use a magnet plate solution for this... .


I know you don't won't a magnet but I used a nickel on tail end. It worked great and only cost 5 cents.


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 1, 2011)

wildweed said:


> I know you don't won't a magnet but I used a nickel on tail end. It worked great and only cost 5 cents.



You got a good deal on that nickel!!!! ..;p).


----------



## 7clpz (Dec 1, 2011)

Thx for all the nice tips!  I bent the last section of the end spring w/ a Vise Grip (glad the spring didn't break!) on the 2D Maglite LED. Working w/ the AA NiMH's now w/ the 2AA-D battery case holders.


Briefly removed the bulb assembly from the Maglite 2D LED flashlight's body. It needs a Torx T7. You really need a thin Torx key to get in there. Funny all the Torx sets ran out in Lowe's in the area -- everyone was buying the Torx set for 'Xmas gift -- or playing w/ the Maglite 2D LED lights?



For the Maglite 2AA LED XP-E, the runtime was about 5.5hr with the GP ReCyko AA's. At 6hr it dropped to 20-25 lumens and continued on for a good while (didn't measure that afterward).


The XP-E's are definitely brighter than the Rebel's (at least it's noticeable to me). Particularly on the 2D XP-E. I'm using the XP-E's now.


At these prices I don't mind if they'd last for a year or two (hopefully they'd...). Obviously not IPX-3, etc., but working quite well at least right now.


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 3, 2011)

I just picked up one with the XP-E at Home Depot for $14.88. Do not get me wrong, it is a great , bright light, and a steal at $14.88, but there is no difference in brightness on this light than my 3 cell Rebel. There is too much "hoopla" over the new versions of these lights for nothing! When they get upgraded so they put out 200+ lumens, then you will be talking!!! ;p).


----------



## Capitalistpig (Dec 3, 2011)

Picked up a 3 cell Cree today at Lowes for $14.97----American made, bright as all get out for $15 bucks-----what's not to like?

Stated run time on the pkg is 79hrs-----is that right?


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 4, 2011)

79 hours is correct, the ANSI standard is until output drops below 10%. With 3+ cell lights, you'll get a ridiculously long tail-end of the runtime, which is why the 3D has a much longer runtime than the 2D.


----------



## DBCstm (Dec 5, 2011)

I'll look for that new upgrade in a 2d, as well as the new MiniMag. Just modded my old MiniMag with a TeraLux claiming 140 lumens, but I think it doesn't come real close to that. Made an adapter to use 9 Eneloops in my 3D with a DiamondMag LED and that works nicely, will have to see about changing out that old led for some more output though.

I also modded a 2D based on JayRob's work and put a P7 in it with a voltage monitor and 2 D cell 32650's, it's pretty amazing but non focus ruins the throw on it, so I'll have Jay mod me a D cell in the new deep reflector and make it a stubby for a single 32650, that should be nice!! He uses his own make of heatsink and a XM-L T6 emitter, can't wait!!


----------



## LilKevin715 (Dec 7, 2011)

The XP-E mag (like the rebel) isn't half bad at all considering what you get for a mass-manufactured, good quality, and easily obtainable flashlight. For those of you that are interested in throw/hotspot lux I did a comparison of the following:

Top: 3D XP-E Deep Reflector (131 lumens ANSI)
Bottom Left: 2D Modified (3C cells) XP-E R2 @ 1.05 Amps (~180-190 lumens OTF), Incan Reflector 
Bottom Right: 2D Rebel Deep Reflector (114 lumens ANSI)




Pictures are under-exposed to show the hotspots better. Top is the XP-E 3D, bottom left is the 2D Rebel, bottom right is the XP-E @ 1.05A. Pictures were taken immediately after switch activation to reduce sagging of output due to heat buildup.


 



As you can see the XP-E mag has higher hotspot lux compared to the Rebel mag. I was suprised though that my XP-E mag @ 1.05A with the incan reflector was still able to outshine the stock mags with the deeper reflectors. I wonder what a XP-E R3 @ 1.4A with a deep reflector would look like, hmmm...:devil: I guess another future project when I have the time.


----------



## edpmis02 (Dec 7, 2011)

Picked up a $15 2D version @ HD to replace my (useless) Lux III version that I carry in the car over the winter.. Big difference! A real thrower light to compliment my XPE quark AA^2 also in the car and LD01 on my keychain.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Dec 17, 2011)

I picked up two of the 2D LED Maglites with the XP-E today at Home Depot. I paid $15.88 each. What a great deal! An American made light, with an American made LED, and also including 2 new D Duracell batteries for that price is just crazy. The output is nice, way brighter than the 19 lumens of the incan 2D. Also the throw is great. It is not much different from my Thrunite Catapult V3. The tint is not as blue/purple as I thought it would be. I am a huge neutral white fan so I can't stand cool white LED's, but this one is not too bad. I would guess somewhere between 6000-7000K. If anybody has a Home Depot close you can't go wrong with these for this price. Good job Maglite!


----------



## Cunha (Dec 18, 2011)

Now...these maglites all have pretty incredible stated runtimes.

Here is a question, do they all have severe drop off like that newer 3x AAA LED that mag is selling? Those lights run for 20 minutes before dropping down to a much lower level. Do these 3d and 2d mags run at their stated output for most of the lifespan in the D cells?


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't have an XP-E D-cell light, but the ML100's runtime graph may provide some insight into their current design:


----------



## Cunha (Dec 18, 2011)

The XL200 is what I was talking about. How many lumens is the Xl200 running at after that initial big big drop before the green line goes essentially flat?

What I'm concerned about is that they advertise a long run time at X lumens but in reality the majority of the runtime is taking place at a lower level.


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 18, 2011)

It's 50%, so you can do the math and figure it out. 

They're not advertising a long runtime at initial output...it's defined by the ANSI standard.


----------



## Cunha (Dec 18, 2011)

The brightness column has no labels so I couldn't be sure. I wonder if the D's are the same way or if they just steadily decrease in brightness as the runtime goes longer. Its no good having a light that runs at 70 lumens for a whole 5 minutes before it drops to 30 lumens for the majority of its runtime.


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't want people comparing the raw data because readings are relative, so there are no labels. It is linear, and halfway down will be 50%.

However, brightness perception is not linear, so it won't appear "50% less bright." Without a light meter, it probably won't be noticeable. In addition, consider how long you typically use a light. Most flashlight use is under 15 minutes, and extra runtime would be preferable for extended use during something like a power outage. Keep in mind that Maglite's market is consumer and professionals, not enthusiasts. Law enforcement prefers this type of regulation as well, and they are fairly influential.

Shape of the curve after stepping down to 50% depends on battery chemistry. NiMH maintains 50% but alkaline gradually decreases with battery voltage.


----------



## Cunha (Dec 18, 2011)

Most people assume the light is simply gradually decreasing. A maximum runtime on "high" most people assume indicates that the light will run for X hours at the listed "High" lumens" or at least on "High" mode and assume it starts at the max lumens and slowly drops down..rather than 5 minutes of actual "high" and a big step down to 50%. 

Good review on that light. Its such a nice design. I think Maglites are the colt 1911 of flashlights meaning they have a loyal following and something about them just feels right in most people's hands. the XL200 is a modern design but has the same Maglite feel. 

I would like to see a runtime chart for the current D cell LED's though.


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 18, 2011)

Here is the runtime graph for the Luxeon Rebel version lights. I don't have any XP-E Mini Maglite or D-cell lights, nor do I plan on getting any, so I won't be able to make any graphs for those (unless they introduce some major changes).


----------



## Doxiedad (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm really happy with the one I got. Would like to upgrade the lens to start with. Malkoff is out of stock on their website. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Doxiedad (Dec 22, 2011)

As far as lenses I would like better than stock, but I don't want something that will break or shatter.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Jan 10, 2012)

I got one of these Mag-Lites yesterday for $30 plus tax. My emitter has the number 483. It says on the package 114 lumens and 298 beam distance. I took these pictures last nite.

60Yds






110Yds






350Yds


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Jan 10, 2012)

And I can tell you that these lights will not throw 600 meters. Maybe 400yds at most.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Jan 10, 2012)

And just to better state my point, compare that same shot above with the M3X below and you will see what I mean. No comparison in throw, and the M3X will not throw 600 meters.


----------



## cccpull (Jan 10, 2012)

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS,

You got the Rebel led not the XPE. The packages states 298 meters, not 600. The XPE package states 388 meters, 134 lumen and 37567cd. I don't know why you expected 600 meters unless someone made that claim. 
As for the M3x, at least 4 times the price and 5 times the lumens; why compare? 

BTW Thanks for the shots.:thumbsup: It is rare for anyone to do beamshots of Maglites, except for using old incandescent Maglites to build up their led lights in comparison testing.


----------



## Robin24k (Jan 10, 2012)

Specifications may be mixed, but because the module # is 483, it's XP-E.


----------



## cccpull (Jan 10, 2012)

Robin24k said:


> Specifications may be mixed, but because the module # is 483, it's XP-E.



OOps, missed that part; but nevertheless, 600 meters?


----------



## Robin24k (Jan 10, 2012)

It's probably ~300 meters, 600 meters would require 360000cd peak beam intensity.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Jan 10, 2012)

bstrickler said:


> My XP-E Mag easily throws 600 meters. I can distinguish a person from a bush fairly well at that range, too. Of course it's no SR-90, but it's still dang good range, for only being driven to 110 lumens.
> 
> I was going to mod it with an XM-L, but I've decided to just buy an incan 3D, and the deep reflector from the new ones, and mod that.
> 
> ...



Well I was going off of what I read here. There is a big difference between hitting a reflector at 600 meters than lighting something up with visible throw at that distance.


----------



## sniper (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Maglite LED Now Using Cree XP-E*

Something I noticed at Home Depot the other day...There are 3D/Minimag combos on sale in a skinnier package...~ the same price as Costco's combo, but with Costco, the 3Ds are all black, and the Minimags are in a few colors. Home Depot combinations have varied colors, the same for both the 3D and the MM.


----------



## Al (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Maglite LED Now Using Cree XP-E*



sniper said:


> Something I noticed at Home Depot the other day...There are 3D/Minimag combos on sale in a skinnier package...~ the same price as Costco's combo, but with Costco, the 3Ds are all black, and the Minimags are in a few colors. Home Depot combinations have varied colors, the same for both the 3D and the MM.



Yep ... $30 saw and bought. 3D is 132 package stated lumens / 2AA with four way switcing is 69 package stated lumens.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Maglite LED Now Using Cree XP-E*

Thanks for the pics, ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS.


----------



## RedLED (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Maglite LED Now Using Cree XP-E*

I added the drop in from MAG to my old 3 and 4 cell lights (from 1982), and the work great as spare or extra lights. What LED do they use in their drop-in? It has a dome on top and seems well made.  I guess I added the drop-in two or three years ago?


----------



## Lightwriter (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Maglite LED Now Using Cree XP-E*



RedLed said:


> I added the drop in from MAG to my old 3 and 4 cell lights (from 1982), and the work great as spare or extra lights. What LED do they use in their drop-in? It has a dome on top and seems well made.  I guess I added the drop-in two or three years ago?



I believe it's a Luxeon III. The MagLED drop in looks very similar to the Craftsman 2-6 cell LED drop in so I'm assuming the Craftsman also uses a Luxeon III.


----------



## RedLED (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Maglite LED Now Using Cree XP-E*

Thanks, they work pretty good.


----------



## bstrickler (Jan 28, 2012)

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> Well I was going off of what I read here. There is a big difference between hitting a reflector at 600 meters than lighting something up with visible throw at that distance.



To be fair, it was dark objects against a light background, so that would help in skewing the results a bit, which I apparently didn't write in the post.

Usable throw in most cases, would be about 200-300 meters max, because not many things are bright tan like the house at the end of the street.


----------



## brianbucar (Jan 28, 2012)

i got one of these 2d mag's the other week when it was on sale at home depot for 16$. 

has the cree xp-e led and throws well but i hate how the mag optics make the LED light all uneven. 

im probably going to convert it to something else. 

brian


----------



## kz1000s1 (Jan 28, 2012)

At Target today, 3 out of 4 3D LEDs had Cree's and 1 had a luxeon, so old ones are still in the system.


----------



## brianbucar (Jan 28, 2012)

kz1000s1 said:


> At Target today, 3 out of 4 3D LEDs had Cree's and 1 had a luxeon, so old ones are still in the system.



ive seen a few with the rebel packaging (less lumens and less claimed distance) with the cree LED. that was at walmart. same led and same number on the led board. 

looks like they are using up the packaging for the rebel led run on the cree current production. 

Brian


----------



## Madcow07 (Jan 28, 2012)

brianbucar said:


> ive seen a few with the rebel packaging (less lumens and less claimed distance) with the cree LED. that was at walmart. same led and same number on the led board.
> 
> looks like they are using up the packaging for the rebel led run on the cree current production.
> 
> Brian



I have seen both the Cree & Rebel in new and old packaging. You need to view the LED to see what you are actually getting.


----------



## brianbucar (Jan 28, 2012)

Madcow07 said:


> I have seen both the Cree & Rebel in new and old packaging. You need to view the LED to see what you are actually getting.



interesting. yeah i take a look at the led itself before i buy.... and i usually only buy them when they are on sale for ~16$ 

i memorized the images that i saw on http://flashlight-wiki.com/Cree to know what i am buying before i buy it. 

Brian


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 28, 2012)

I used my 2D Mag Cree LED last night. I am impressed with the throw. I have a number of LED throwers and I would rate them like this in order.

Dereelight DBS(XR-E neutral) aspheric head, Streamlight Waypoint, Thrunite Catapult V3 neutral white, Maglite Cree LED, Dereelight DBS(XR-E neutral) SMO reflector. It is very close between the Thrunite and Mag. The Mag has quite a bit less lumens but great candlepower. All in all a great value.


----------



## Madcow07 (Jan 29, 2012)

brianbucar said:


> interesting. yeah i take a look at the led itself before i buy.... and i usually only buy them when they are on sale for ~16$
> 
> i memorized the images that i saw on http://flashlight-wiki.com/Cree to know what i am buying before i buy it.
> 
> Brian



The best way to tell is view the number printed on the board next to the LED. It can be seen through the package. See the pics in post #5 in this thread for an example of how it looks. 

Here is a list of what you may find in the stores:

090 is a Rebel 2D
091 is a Rebel 3D
483 is a Cree XP-E 2D
484 is a Cree XP-E 3D


----------



## SimulatedZero (Feb 3, 2012)

Has anybody run into any issues with the D-Cell Mags pulling a small current when off? I know the xl-200 does a little bit, but it also has multiple modes and mode memory.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 3, 2012)

It's not possible, there's no electrical path when the mechanical switch is off unless something is wrong with your light.


----------



## rewdee (Mar 29, 2012)

Very envious of you guys in the US with the Maglite 2D so cheap. Where i live, they haven't even got the one with the new Cree led yet.

If anyone would be kind enough to buy a 2D with the new Cree XP-E led (from homedepo/wallmart/target/etc) and post it to me, please PM me.

Thanks.


----------



## neil1138 (Jul 10, 2012)

Just purchased one of the Cree 2D LED Maglites and loving it. But I am wondering, is it possible to replace the 2 D cells with 6 AA Eneloops? I know the adapters are out there but can the LED handle it?

Thank you


----------



## Robin24k (Jul 10, 2012)

That will probably cause an issue, I would use 2AA to D adapters instead.


----------



## Hondo (Jul 10, 2012)

Just to be clear, it is not important how many AA's are in the adapter, one, two or three, but that they are in parallel, not series for the multiple cell adapters. Even two series, which would be four total, is a huge overdrive from what the circuit is designed for. I don't know what will happen, but I won't try it on my light!


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jul 10, 2012)

neil1138 said:


> Just purchased one of the Cree 2D LED Maglites and loving it. But I am wondering, is it possible to replace the 2 D cells with 6 AA Eneloops? I know the adapters are out there but can the LED handle it?
> 
> Thank you



If they are in parallel (2 sets of [3AAs in parallel] ), then yes.


----------



## Mercyfulfate1777 (Jan 14, 2017)

dredged up an old post, ( i know thats frowned upon,sorry)

so the 2015-16 models use the Cree led? my ML25 3Cell looks like pics of a Cree.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 14, 2017)

You dredged up a thread started by Issac Hayes.
How can that be a bad thing? lol.

Nah, seriously some say necrobumps are uncool, but as a big fan of researching answers I'm always stoked to see a question asked in a previous thread. 

What I mean by that would be something like I just discovered the 'OilFire BR549" from oh... about 2009. I love that BR549 but am curious if it can be Malkoff'd. Research shows 347 threads. 44 of them are asking "can the OilFire BR549 be upgraded?"... or "what LED does the OilFire BR549 use?"... and worse only the 14th one researched has any tangable information. 
So at least from this guy I say "thank you for not starting a new thread" followed by "thank you for using the CPF's vast library."

Now with all that said I don't have an answer to your question except to say yes it is a CREE, but which one I don't know. 
I just wanted to say "thank you."


----------



## Mercyfulfate1777 (Jan 14, 2017)

bykfixer, your most welcome Sir!:thumbsup:

How many people you think would know where the BR549 reference came from? Priceless. We may be around the same age.


----------



## arKmm (Jan 14, 2017)

The current gen (ML50L and ML300L) use the XM-L I believe.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 14, 2017)

Mercyfulfate1777 said:


> bykfixer, your most welcome Sir!:thumbsup:
> 
> How many people you think would know where the BR549 reference came from? Priceless. We may be around the same age.



(Howling voice singing) "if it weren't for bad luck I'd have no luck at all... gloom despair and agony on me" lol

I suppose you've seen or used a coffee percolator... a flower sifter, held the flashlight while your pop swapped tubes in the 1 tv in the house...
Hated it when trying to dial in to a radio contest that had the #9 in the phone number because the rotary dial took so long... remember tough skins jeans, parents looked for razor blades in your halloween candy, remember the summer a soda went from 5¢ to 10¢ when you'd walked all the way to the store with a nickel.

So yeah I remember when owning a Maglite made you king for a day. 

I was born in 64. How 'bout you Mercy?


----------



## Mercyfulfate1777 (Jan 14, 2017)

Amazing, I loved Hee Haw! Being Born and mostly raised in the Southern Region of the U.S. that was a staple in my house for sure. And here goes the kicker, i was born in 64. im sure you also had your Farrah poster or shirt,lol r.i.p.

and rotary phones was exactly why i never won a radio contest!lol When someone ask my age or it comes up i just tell them i was born when the Beatles came to America.

we rock!


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 14, 2017)

From the south too. 
My friends had Farrah posters. I was that guy with famous motorcycle racers, NASCAR racing, NHRA, motocross and rock band posters in my room that was littered with soda bottles n cans, hot wheels cars and railroad insulators on display. 
My favorite poster was that big red white n blue Harley 1 logo from when AMF owned them... that was the official Evel Knievel logo if you remember that. Eventually KISS posters took over. Then center folds from skateboarding magazines after that. By the time I was grown and moved out my room was painted a black and white checkerboard with surf shop logos here n there. 

For the time HeeHaw came on tv that was the deadline to be home on Sundays. "Be home before HeeHaw comes on" my mom would say. 

And now Maglite uses CREE.


----------



## Mercyfulfate1777 (Jan 14, 2017)

I remember all of that. Good times for sure. 60 minutes and Gunsmoke. I used Kryptonic wheels on my Skateboard,remember those? and Tracker Trucks.late 70s i believe. Evel Knievel was my Hero!


----------



## Hondo (Jan 15, 2017)

Oh hell, this train is already off the tracks - '62:

Towne Club soda wood cases in the garage, my first skate board was made from an old steel clamp-on roller skate cut up and screwed to a piece of plywood.

Wilson and Twin Pines delivering milk to the milk chutes at the side of the garage each morning.

My dad always watched "Combat!" on prime time. We all gathered for The Carol Burnett Show, Rowan and Martin's Laugh-in, Hee-Haw, and Sonny and Cher.

We were the last ones in the neighborhood to get a color TV - but it had a remote - with a motor that rotated the channel dial from inside. And yes, I remember my dad changing tubes in it. He even built a Heathkit one as part of a correspondence electronics class.

Riding my Lemon Peeler Sting Ray on the trails were the dirt bikes ran before the first BMX bikes came out.

Oh, and of course, thin steel tube Eveready 2-D flashlights with carbon batteries that you had to smack every 10 seconds to keep on.


----------



## Ferrarimx5 (Jul 24, 2018)

Okay, the thread is old and is over six pages long, but even so, I could not find the answer to a basic, simple question, so let me explain my situation.

I have an old Maglite Five cell incandescent flashlight. 
I also have a 3 cell LED with the 484 Cree.

Can I install the switch and LED into the five cell housing?

Will this be too much voltage for the Cree 484?

(oh my this is an old thread)


----------

